# Supplements



## fireant4 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi

New to all this so all a bit of a haze at the moment.

After a bit of advise! 

I'm 34 and before being told i had type one a week ago and being put on insulin i was very active through work (fire-fighter) and always in the gym etc..

I'm desperate to get back into my training, but i wanted to know if I'm able to use the supplements i used to take for training? ie protein shake, creatine, cod liver oil tablets. Forgot to ask my dietitian the other day.

Any info will be welcomed as like i say very new to all this 

Ant


----------



## Copepod (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome Fireant4. 

Early days of type 1 diabetes mean variable pancreas activity, variable needs for extra insulin etc - honeymoon phase, which lasts months to a couple of years. 

Definitely worth talking to a dietician, as they really are the experts and can use all your medical results. Some clinics even have diabetes dieticians who specialise in sports - worth asking.


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think the protein shakes contain a certain amount of carbs, which you will now need to 'count' in your diet so you can calculate your insulin.

But deffo need to speak to dietician and DSN/consultant to get the full low down on supplements. There are some that aren't recommended for diabetics. Not sure why but possibly stimulants, etc.

ROb


----------



## fireant4 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks again for your replies

I'll have a chat when next up hospital.. Itching to get back into excercise and work so sooner the better.. for slow and weak at the mo due to not doing this.. 

T


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 27, 2011)

Good luck Fireant. Take things easy !    Everyday you will get to know how hard to push work etc & you keep learning !


----------



## jacksdad287 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Ant,

I've used protein supplements without any problems. Just need to check the ingredients and consider it when working out your insulin. 

I hope you have more luck with the dieticians than me. I have not found them particularly informative and I actually find more accurate info on the WWW. 

Training will help you massively with your BG control. 

Bryan


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi Bryan. Welcome 

Have you been long diagnosed ?

And what sort of regime are you on (eg. pump, MDI, etc) ?

Rob


----------



## rhall92380 (Dec 10, 2011)

fireant4 said:


> Hi
> 
> New to all this so all a bit of a haze at the moment.
> 
> ...



Hi Ant

I'm T2. well controlled via diet and exercise. 

My dietician recommended fish oil supplements because I don't like oily fish. Otherwise I now have a balanced diet - and exercise most days (mainly running). I find exercise definitely helps!

Richard


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 11, 2011)

I addore fish !  Packets of salmon ,anchovy,herring etc in fridge. No carbs lots of taste & good for you !!


----------

